# No Cooking allowed on site



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

chewy said:


> We have to have Tea and Coffee provided in the workplace by law, so most sites have an electric jug or urn of hot water with a fridge for milk and often a microwave and a toasted sandwich maker. One day on a big aircraft hanger job we went into the old shed which was used as a lunchroom and smelt a horrible stench, this freshie had a whole fish in the toasted sandwich maker.


what's a "freshie"?


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

summithomeinc said:


> what's a "freshie"?


Fresh off the boat Samoan, Tongan, Fijian, Cook Islander etc etc.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

I eat ham sammiches.


----------



## Kevin M. (Feb 28, 2010)

chewy said:


> Fresh off the boat Samoan, Tongan, Fijian, Cook Islander etc etc.


Chewy,

Would you rather eat fresh off the boat Tongan or a 28oz. Rib-Eye steak?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

summithomeinc said:


> what's a "freshie"?


If you got to ask you cant afford it.. :laughing:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Kent Whitten said:


> "Need painters needed" :laughing:
> 
> Cooking....I wonder if he's implying no microwaves.....or heroin addicts?


Hot plates. Like a griddle.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

I think I know where that guy may be coming from. I was the EC on a job and the Mexican painters had 2 electric skillets simmering for hours in the garage. Damn it smelled good.

The problem was, I could *still* smell it when I came back to trim.....2 weeks later and so could everyone else including the HO. I wish they would have offered me some.:whistling

Whatever spices they used hung in there good. I know curry stays around awhile but it wasn't that.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Man some fajitas are sounding good..


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Mexican is my favorite genre of food. Then italian.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

rselectric1 said:


> I think I know where that guy may be coming from. I was the EC on a job and the Mexican painters had 2 electric skillets simmering for hours in the garage. Damn it smelled good.
> 
> The problem was, I could *still* smell it when I came back to trim.....2 weeks later and so could everyone else including the HO. I wish they would have offered me some.:whistling
> 
> Whatever spices they used hung in there good. I know curry stays around awhile but it wasn't that.



I always get offered something. Never let them cook indoors :no:

When I kill pigs they want it all, including skin and feet :blink: Don't ever ask what's in it :laughing:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Mexican is my favorite genre of food. Then italian.


Steak, chichen fried steak, then mexican, then Italian. :thumbup:


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Jaws said:


> I always get offered something. Never let them cook indoors :no:


Wasn't a GC job of mine. Electrical only, so I had no say in the matter. Nor did I get offered any since I was the "overpaid electrician".:sad::laughing:


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

About 28 years ago, me and a helper would cook our lunch on the job nearly every day. A can of chicken, a few veggies, peppers, a cup of rice, and a rice cooker. Took about five minutes of our morning break to set up, and lunch was taken care of.

Cost us less than $2.00 each, and we never had to leave the job. 

A few years later, I worked with a bunch of Koreans. They would cook their kimshi in a microwave and smell up the entire county.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Mexican is my favorite genre of food. Then italian.


Me too. A well made burrito tops any pizza I've ever had. And we've got awesome pizza joints near Chicago.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

I cook at work all the time, what's the problem?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I love steak fajitas!


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I put my sandwich in the MW every day. 

Does that count as cooking :laughing:


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

"....if your worth a damn..." doesn't sound like an employer I would want to work for.


----------



## deckman22 (Oct 20, 2007)

What you nuking a tuna sammich for? 

Last house I framed I hired a couple of texmex boys. Madre would cook them up a doz. or so tacos to bring to work everyday. Come lunch time one would gather up oak twigs & start a small fire inside a ring of rocks. He'd lay a small grill on the rocks & spread out the tacos giving the tortillas a smoky/crispy taste, things were awesome.


----------



## Jdub2083 (Dec 18, 2011)

flashheatingand said:


> "....if your worth a damn..." doesn't sound like an employer I would want to work for.


He does seem awful bossy for $14. :laughing:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

griz said:


> My ribs are juicy and just a slight chew to get the bone clean....:thumbsup:
> 
> I personally do not care for ribs that just fall off the bone with no effort.
> 
> I have heard of your method but have never tried it....


I like all ribs......


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I thought I was the only one who preferred to wrestle the meat a little off the bone. I like a hearty filet like texture.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I thought I was the onky one who preferred to wrestle the meat a little off the bone. I like a hearty filet like texture.


Competition grade ribs should bite clean off the bone, not fall off the bone. But if you served comp grade ribs to the general public that would consider them tough...go figure.

I cook my spares 4-5 hours at around 230, I never do baby backs as you can't find them here...loin backs take nearly the same time as spares. Sometimes I do the 3-2-1 method, smoke, foil, smoke.


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

Love smoked jalapeños too.


Probably going to call me a cheater but here goes nothing. Love the Bradley. Just start it and let it go..


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

mbryan said:


> Love smoked jalapeños too.
> 
> Probably going to call me a cheater but here goes nothing. Love the Bradley. Just start it and let it go..


Man thats nice!


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

I went through two Bradleys....:laughing:

I now have a Cookshack Amerique....absolutely incredible....:thumbsup:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

mbryan said:


> Love smoked jalapeños too.
> 
> 
> Probably going to call me a cheater but here goes nothing. Love the Bradley. Just start it and let it go..


Shoot me your address....I have like 3 1/2 boxes of bisquettes I'd be happy to send you....


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

griz said:


> Shoot me your address....I have like 3 1/2 boxes of bisquettes I'd be happy to send you....


That's awesome! Let me know what you want for em.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Tree Fiddy.....:thumbup::thumbup:

Free.....:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

griz said:


> Tree Fiddy.....:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Free.....:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Haha. Thanks man! I'll pass it forward.


----------



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

I brought my own bbq to different sites once in a while. Only had time for burgers but hey everyone liked it including the home owner. Would take all the fixins Vadalia Onions ketchup relish old cheddar cheese lettuce tomatoes good times.


----------



## fast fred (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm always first in line at lunch, throw my tortilla on top of the mushroom heater, warm it up and take a big scoop. Then a nice nap afterwards and then go back to work. 

You don't know what your missing out on. There area alot of pluses to speaking broken spanish.


----------



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

We have been known to 'borrow' the oven or nuker in homes... Though we work on occupied homes. Would be kinda wierd to break out a grill for lunch lol

However over the winter, if the HO aint home, I have been known to heat up soup on their stove :whistling


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

CarrPainting said:


> We have been known to 'borrow' the oven or nuker in homes... Though we work on occupied homes. Would be kinda wierd to break out a grill for lunch lol
> 
> However over the winter, if the HO aint home, I have been known to heat up soup on their stove :whistling


:no:

I can't imagine asking a customer to use their microwave to heat my lunch. Using one in the trailer hooked to the generator is a totally different story.:thumbsup:


----------



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

we only use it if no one is home :whistling


----------



## Gough (May 1, 2010)

This whole thread has done nothing but make me hungry. The most we've usually done is use our heat plates to toast some sammiches on site. Back in the day when such things were allowed, we'd sometimes heat up lunch in the scrap fire....no PT wood, thank you.

One of the things that we're working on for the new shop are the details for the break/lunch area and cooking facilities. So far, all have to work with is a surplus microwave, a salvaged dorm fridge, and a small rocket stove.


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

I used to heat up my lunch in the oven with the welding rods. Then others started doing it, some bright light blew up a can of soup. That put an end to that.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

CarrPainting said:


> we only use it if no one is home :whistling


IMO that makes it worse, if possible.


----------



## wazez (Oct 25, 2008)

one winter day we had a fire under the water barrel and the mexicans on site heated their lunch in the hot coals.:thumbup:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

wazez said:


> one winter day we had a fire under the water barrel and the mexicans on site heated their lunch in the hot coals.:thumbup:


A couple years ago I saw insulation contractors heat up their lunches with 3x 500Watt flood lights pointed towards each other...pretty clever.


----------

